# A few pomps....5/8/13 Pcola beach



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Took the family out Wednesday afternoon for a couple hours to wet a line. Got into the pomps pretty good, we even caught a nice flounder as a bonus. All fish were caught on fleas. Ended up catching 16 pompano in a little over an hour. Released 2 that were legal, but a little smaller.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

you picked the right spot that day!! thats a great catch.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

daayum... that, sir... is a lot of pomp


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Holy cow what a mess


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice to see pompano on such a great.....scale. ZING!


----------



## AfricanAmercan (Jun 8, 2012)

what time is dinner :whistling:?


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

geeeze why can't I hit a mess like that lol?!! Awesome catch! All in an hour too.... thats a great time!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

bigtallluke said:


> geeeze why can't I hit a mess like that lol?!! Awesome catch! All in an hour too.... thats a great time!!


Yeah! What he said :notworthy:


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah I don't think Joe Patti's counts as fishing...


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm out here right now....5 pomps and 2 flounder. I've never bought fish from Joe Patti's. I buy bait there.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Got a limit of pomps and 3 flounder. I'll post pics soon


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Were you getting attacked by ladyfish?


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Ended up with 6 pomps and 3 flounder....


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, caught 10 lady fish, 2 stingrays, 1 turtle, and toooo many cats!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Woohoo what a catch there. You were busy...


----------



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

Good lord that's a haul!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Good eats right there & thanks for sharing!
catch 'em up.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm going to have to spy on some of you guys who catch more than one or two pomps at a time to see what I'm doing wrong


----------

